
Free conference calls you can setup over the web - nate
http://www.telejunctions.com/
======
nate
We've had to be on a bunch of conference calls even as a startup. Especially
as a startup it's hard to even have the partners always in the same place to
talk to lawyers, clients, etc. when you don't have an office. So this thing
has perfect quality and is totally free. I can't believe if even exists. Skype
conferences suck in comparison.

